# swim bait



## angelus40 (Aug 13, 2005)

when is the bass gonna hit on shads... i have a shad color swimbait


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

now ...............


----------



## angelus40 (Aug 13, 2005)

thanks peple


----------

